# EinFlussDonau- für einen dynamischen Naturschutz



## stu_fishing (26. Juni 2011)

EinFluss Donau ist eine unabhängige Studenten-Initiative die sich für den Schutz und den Erhalt unserer letzten freifließenden Gewässer/ intakten Gewässerökosystemen einsetzt. Vor allem wollen wir auf die Sohleintiefung und die damit verbundene Entkopplung des Au-Flussystems aufmerksam machen. Zwar gibt es erfolgversprechende Ideen die Eintiefung aufzuhalten, diese werden aber durch Einzelpersonen/Eigeninteressen/Politische Spielereien immer wieder aufgehalten. Für nähere Informationen besucht bitte unsere Homepage oder FB-Seite. Wenn ihr mit unseren Ansichten/Ideen konform geht freuen wir uns über jeden weiteren FB-Freund oder Newsletterabonnent.



Mission Statement

Der Schutz und die Verbesserung der letzten frei fließenden Gewässerstrecken in Österreich und an der Donau dürfen nicht zum politischen und persönlichen Spielball werden.
Wir setzen uns für nachhaltige Methoden des Flussbaus und der Gewässerbewirtschaftung ein.
Eine Befreiung der Donau aus ihrem Korsett ist unabdingbar für eine funktionierende Au-Landschaft.
Wir engagieren uns für einen langfristigen Schutz und Erhalt des „Nationalpark Donau- Auen“.
Wir sind für angewandte, adaptive Forschung um den ökologischen Flussbau voran zu treiben und dadurch zukünftige Planungen besser umsetzen zu können.
Wir sehen die Schaffung eines funktionierenden Au-Flusssystems für zukünftige Generationen als unsere Verantwortung an.
Wir treten für eine rasche, jedoch nachhaltige Lösung des Eintiefungsproblems an der Donau unterhalb von Wien ein.

Deswegen fordern wir die umgehende Umsetzung des auf 25 dm Fahrwassertiefe beschränkten Naturversuchs Bad Deutsch-Altenburg.





Wer wir sind

Wir sind eine Gruppe unabhängiger Studentinnen und Studenten, die durch immer wiederkehrende Präsenz auf den Universitäten und in den Medien auf die gewässerökologischen Problemstellungen der Donau im Bereich unterhalb Wiens, aufmerksam wurden.

Lang anhaltende Konflikte zwischen Politik, einzelnen Gruppierungen des Naturschutzes und der Wirtschaft haben Lösungsansätze dieser Missstände, trotz umfassender wissenschaftlicher Untersuchungen und breiter Befürwortung durch die Wissenschaft, immer wieder verzögert.

Wir unterstützen die Diskussion, die notwendig ist Projekte zu verbessern und voranzutreiben. Wir verstehen jedoch nicht, warum der Naturversuch nach wie vor blockiert wird, obwohl es die einzige Möglichkeit ist, die Wirkung der Maßnahmen zur Bekämpfung der Sohleintiefung in der Natur zu überprüfen. Es ist unverständlich, dass Einzelakteure in einer Zeit des dynamischen Flussbaus und Naturschutzes eigene Interessen verfolgen und sich über die notwendige Sanierung und nachhaltige Sohlstabilisierung der Donau hinweg setzen.

Darum haben wir Studierende es uns zur Aufgabe gemacht, diese Widersprüche aufzuzeigen und für dynamische Entwicklungen und Lösungen in Gewässerökosystemen, wie es der Naturversuch Bad Deutsch-Altenburg fördern würde, einzutreten.




Um was gehts beim Naturversuch überhaupt?

- Granulometrische Sohlverbesserung um eine weitere Eintiefung der Donau und ein Trockenfallen der Auen zu verhindern.
- Uferrückbau für mehr Dynamik und natürlichere Uferstrukturen.
- Gewässervernetzung und Altarmanbindung für eine funktionierende Aulandschaft und Lebensräume bedrohter Tierarten.
- Buhnenumbau und Rückbau auf den neuesten Stand der Technik.




Was ist die granulometrische Sohlverbesserung?

Bei der Granulometrischen Sohlverbesserung wird der Versuchstrecke Schotter in der Größe von 4-7 cm zugegeben. Dieser vermischt sich durch Hochwässer und den Schraubstrahl von Schiffen mit der vorhandenen Flusssohle.

Die Sohle bleibt dadurch weiterhin beweglich, jedoch wird die Geschiebetransportkapazität des Wassers um 90% reduziert.


Kontaktinformationen
Webseite	
http://einflussdonau.wordpress.com/

E-Mail	
einflussdonau@gmx.at

Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002546476187


----------

